# So is it a crack, or....



## moodorf (Nov 23, 2022)

Hey guys. Just bought this nice bottle...





It's a rather nice bottle, but unfortunately upon close examination.....



oh NO! it's a CRACK... I think....



The thing is, I'm not sure it's a crack, it could be, but when I awkwardly fumbled around with the bottle trying to feel _inside_ the neck (the outside has no visible cracking at all) I gathered it's like there's a drip of extra glass _inside _the neck. Is that even possible?


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2022)

moodorf said:


> Hey guys. Just bought this nice bottle...
> 
> View attachment 241863
> It's a rather nice bottle, but unfortunately upon close examination.....
> ...


My 2 cents, yes its entirely possible. 
Roy


----------



## UnderMiner (Nov 23, 2022)

That old type of glass is difficult to crack. Given its location I would more likely bet it's excess glass that dripped down during the cooling process - notice the piece of excess glass hanging down on the outside is in a very similar shape as the inside "crack" pattern.


----------



## willong (Nov 24, 2022)

moodorf said:


> The thing is, I'm not sure it's a crack, it could be, but when I awkwardly fumbled around with the bottle trying to feel _inside_ the neck (the outside has no visible cracking at all) I gathered it's like there's a drip of extra glass _inside _the neck. Is that even possible?


While scrolling down through your photos, and after reading titular question, I was getting prepared to write a response suggesting* that you do what I then read you already did!

Yes, that "...drip of extra glass _inside _the neck" is not only possible, it is probable with *an applied lip!

* *If one's finger is too large for the neck opening, one can feel for the extra material with something like a metal scribe or even a bent piece of coat hanger wire.


----------



## willong (Nov 24, 2022)

willong said:


> applied lip!


SHA website link to bottle "finishes" is informative on *Applied finishes*:  https://sha.org/bottle/finishes.htm#Applied & Tooled finish


----------



## willong (Nov 24, 2022)

UnderMiner said:


> That old type of glass is difficult to crack. Given its location I would more likely bet it's excess glass that dripped down during the cooling process - notice the piece of excess glass hanging down on the outside is in a very similar shape as the inside "crack" pattern.


UnderMiner, I hope you don't mind a small addition to your comment that I think will help people better understand the process that produces such a "drip" of glass, whether on the interior or exterior of an antique, handmade bottle. I understand that such features are commonly referred to as drips or droops. Actually, the glass applied to form a lip finish is more plastic, rather than fluid, in nature. I believe what appears as drips are better thought of as extrusions or smears of excess material squeezed and smeared by the insertion and rotation of the lip-forming tool.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 25, 2022)

willong said:


> UnderMiner, I hope you don't mind a small addition to your comment that I think will help people better understand the process that produces such a "drip" of glass, whether on the interior or exterior of an antique, handmade bottle. I understand that such features are commonly referred to as drips or droops. Actually, the glass applied to form a lip finish is more plastic, rather than fluid, in nature. I believe what appears as drips are better thought of as extrusions or smears of excess material squeezed and smeared by the insertion and rotation of the lip-forming tool.


Thank you!  Not to mention that the bottle is held horizontally when the glass is applied to the neck opening of the bottle and tooled to shape, so it would be impossible for it to "drip" or run down the neck.  So many misconceptions in this great hobby, and terms that are so deeply ingrained that I doubt that all the education in the world will change a thing.  Then there is the issue of "seams"...


----------



## THE BEAR (Nov 26, 2022)

willong said:


> SHA website link to bottle "finishes" is informative on *Applied finishes*:  https://sha.org/bottle/finishes.htm#Applied & Tooled finish
> 
> View attachment 241911


That is a great web site. Thanks.


----------



## Jake2150 (Dec 2, 2022)

moodorf said:


> Hey guys. Just bought this nice bottle...
> 
> View attachment 241863
> It's a rather nice bottle, but unfortunately upon close examination.....
> ...


Definitely possible. In making


----------



## Fruitjar (Dec 2, 2022)

moodorf said:


> Hey guys. Just bought this nice bottle...
> 
> View attachment 241863
> It's a rather nice bottle, but unfortunately upon close examination.....
> ...


Absolutely possible. Even likely.


----------

